# Un portal de usuarios de Gentoo de habla hispana

## sproket99

Bueno, hace algún tiempo le llevo dando vueltas a una idea que me ronda la cabeza. No existe (al margen de estos foros) un portal de reunión para los usuarios de Gentoo de habla hispana. Siempre me ha parecido interesante para resolver las dudas de temas relacionados con la distro, o temas de Linux en general. Aparte, podría ser un sitio donde colocar tutoriales, howtos y demás. 

En esto, distribuciones como Debian creo que nos ganan por la mano: EsDebian, DebianHelp, DebianPlanet, DebianHowTo, ...

A mi me gustaría que existiera un sitio que unificase todas esas ideas y sin embargo me parece mucho curro para una sola persona. Y eso, que escribo esto a ver si hay por ahí gente, como yo, que le apetezca devolver un poco a la comunidad del software libre y aparte currar un poquillo en algo que creo que nos beneficiaría a todos.

¿Alguien se anima? He creado una lista de correo para ver si me quedo más sólo que la una o si alguien más se anima. 

Salu2

sproket99

----------

## osoh

Pero ya existe algo de eso, pero no sé hasta qué punto sigue vivo.

http://www.mundurat.net/gentooza/

Sería cuestión de coordinar esfuerzos, vamos, digo yo.

Respecto a la lista de correo-e que has creado, hay un pequeño problemilla: tengo que registrarme en yahoo, y se obliga a todo el que quiera participar a hacer lo mismo. Lo haré porque es por una buena causa, pero tenlo en cuenta ;-)

Saludos.

----------

## sproket99

Tiene pinta de estar un poco parado, pero es cuestión de coordinar esfuerzos para tirar a partir de ese.

Lo de yahoo era el servicio que más conocía, pero se admiten sugerencias...

----------

## Hefistion

um desconocia la pagina pero estari bien darle un empujon entre todos no?

----------

## osoh

Bueno, pues lo mejor será que quienes estén dispuestos a echar una mano, lo digan e indiquen si prefieren seguir a partir de Gentooza o montar algo nuevo. A mí personalmente Geeklog (que creo que es lo que usa la peña de Gentooza) me parece algo limitado (aunque yo aún lo uso). Por eso propondría un cambio de software.

¿Qué opinan los demás?

El otro tema que habría que acordar es dónde seguimos esta "discusión". En principio yo ya estoy suscrito a la lista de correo de yahoogroups que creó Sproket99:

Esta es la dirección para suscribirse: 

usuarios_de_gentoo-subscribe@yahoogroups.com

¿Alternativas?

Saludos.

----------

## d2clon

a mi me gustaria ayudar..

tengo bastante experiencia con java y desarrollos web basados en jsp y servlets..

http://80.38.195.236:8080

tambien tengo un servidor.. 24h adsl.. pero no soy mu bueno configurando.. 

bueno.. que eso que si puedo ayudar en algo .. genial¡¡¡

yo he mandado un mail a esa direccion a ver si se me subscribe.. 

por otro lado creo que es mejor seguir la conversacion en esa lista.. aunque esperaria unos dias..

un saludo..

el d2clon

----------

## Patatasfritas

Me gusta visitar este portal de vez en cuando. Hay cosas de cachondeo y cosas de GentOO. Daros una vuelta a mirar. yo me apunto a colaborar en lo que haga falta. Por cierto esto d gentozaa parece un poco muerto.

http://www.frikis.org

----------

## BaSS

Cuidadín que estaís duplicando esfuerzos...

Existe una lista _oficial_ de usuarios de habla hispana de gentoo en el mismo gentoo gentoo-user-es@gentoo.org de libre acceso y subscripción...

ademas existe el canal del irc #gentoo-es en freenode (no en irc-hispano)

Y por otro lado estamos haciendo todo lo posible para encontrar alojamiento para es.gentoo.org que será la web oficial de Gentoo Hispano

Saludos

----------

## jBilbo

Es lo que iba a decir, venga, todos a apuntarse a gentoo-user-es@gentoo.org.

Más info, en http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml

----------

## osoh

Sí, yo ya estoy suscrito a user-es de gentoo. Lo que no sabía es que se estaba trabajando en un sitio es.gentoo.org, que es de lo que nosotros estábamos hablando.

¿Cómo colaborar?

Saludos.

----------

## Jon Snow

Si indicais donde puedo entrar en contacto con vosotros para ayudar en la web, podria hacer algún que otro Howto. 

Un saludo,

----------

## fedekapo

Yo tambien podria colaborar....

Salu2

----------

## thorero

porq no segiur a partir de gentooza??? ese portal nacio de gentoo-brain, solo hace falta darle un empujon, yo acabo el dia 17 los examenes y como uno de los desarroladores del proyecto voi a darle vida pero a saco, espero vuestra colaboracion

----------

## neuronal

 *thorero wrote:*   

> porq no segiur a partir de gentooza??? ese portal nacio de gentoo-brain, solo hace falta darle un empujon, yo acabo el dia 17 los examenes y como uno de los desarroladores del proyecto voi a darle vida pero a saco, espero vuestra colaboracion

 

Con todos mis respetos, a mí eso de 'gentooza' no me inspira seriedad. Y lo de gentoo-brain... pues tampoco :\ Vale que esté bien como una coña o algo, pero bueno, personalmente prefiero esperar a que se consiga ese alojamiento del que BaSS habla y se geste el grupo de usuarios de Gentoo Hispano a partir de ahí.

También es cierto que se pueden duplicar esfuerzos. Pero bueno, no creo que valga mucho la pena.

Cuando salió la web de gentoo-brain, no me gustó nada de nada (siento decirlo así. Y repito, sin ánimo de ofender. Es mi inútil opinión) Y bueno, después veo que a los X meses, completamente parado el sitio, pasa a llamarse Gentooza y sigue estando igual de parada. A mi me gustaría aportar mi granito de arena a que haya un sitio de Gentoo en castellano y que funcione, pero ante estas dos webs (que no me gustaban) pues no me entran muchas ganas de echar una mano en ellas, y opto por esperar a ver si sale de una vez esa "es.gentoo.org" que se viene leyendo desde hace mucho tiempo en la web de BaSS

En fin, es solo mi opinión  :Smile:  y respecto a la comunicación entre usuarios de gentoo hispanos, creo que hay de sobra con la lista de correo gentoo-user-es@gentoo.org, este foro, el canal #gentoo-es y #gentoo de Freenode e IRC-Hispano respectivamente.

Si se decide crear otra lista de correo u otros foros, por ejemplo, pues no sería muy bueno que digamos. Vamos, que uno tendría que estar al loro de más de un sitio cuando en uno solo se pueden tener todos los hilos recopilados. Si hubiera en este foro o en la lista un tráfico tan grande como para replantearse la creación de otra lista o algo... pues entonces de acuerdo, pero hoy por hoy lo veo absurdo :\

Saludos

----------

## jBilbo

Un buen ejemplo de página de Gentoo local (oficial) es la de los italianos. Han hecho un buen trabajo, echádle un vistazo a su web:

http://www.gentoo.it

Debería ser algo similar, con noticias, articulos/How-to's, de todo sobre Gentoo en español.

----------

## kcalipso

holax

Creo que debemos espera a "es-gentoo.org" ya que se siente como algo mas a dock, para el desarrollo de gento de habla hispana,deberiamos empesar por apoyar a Bass para darle marcha pronta a esta web.

Por lo de la web del grupo italiano esta muy bien felisidades.

gracias por el link jBilbo.

enfoquemos nuestra ayuda a un solo proyecto y crecera mas rapido y solido.

saludox.  :Cool: 

----------

## thorero

Siento que no te gustara

Pero bueno siempre hemos echo todo con ganas de ayudar, lo que pasa esque nunca hemos tenido mucho apoyo y asi es dificil salir adelante.

Yo pienso seguir adelante pues no me rindo tan facilmente, y supongo que el resto de webmasters seguiran trabajando, asi que si teneis pensando ayudar o algo ya sabeis  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BaSS

GRacias por el apoyo, todo los que querais estar un poco al día de es.gentoo.org (solo un poco he)

subscribiros a gentoo-doc-es@gentoo.org

Llevo pelenadome meses para que me den un poco de sidcoduro en lso servers de gentoo (no me parece bien montar la web de gentoo en un server debian, pero si no hay más remedio..)

En cuanto tengamos sitio, el dominio es pan comido.

Realmente lo dificil del sitio es que tenga php o algo del estilo para poder instalar un cms que no necesite privilegios de acceso al cvs para añadir noticias, pero por el momneto es imposible.

La otra opcion es q solo unos pocos (usea los pocos devs hispano, y talvez algun no-dev) tengan acceso al cvs y se use el mismo sistema que se usa para www.gentoo.org (axkit + cvs)

bueno pacienca, que estamos en ello.

Espero veros en la hispalinux.

respecto a lo de duplicar esfuerzos...

lo de crear esa otra lista en yahoo me parece una tonteria y una pequeña falta de respeto, ya que gentoo no s aloja las listas hispanas sin problemas (gentoo-user-es gentoo-doc-es)

respecto a lo de gentooza, la verdad es que la web no me gusta como tal (no asi como idea y proyecto de colaboracion) y no me opongo en absoluto a q la gente de gentooza forme parte de es.gentoo.org  :Smile: 

al contrario, contra mas mejor

----------

## scott2k3

Hombre, pues la verdad es q por echar una mano todos y arrimar el hombro creo que no pase nada, en cuestión de las listas si ya tenemos una lista para los usuarios de gentoo hispanohablantes, y nos llevamos todos más o menos bien no veo ningun inconveniente para usarla como herramienta, sin desmerecer a yahoo o similares.

En cuanto al proyecto de es.gentoo.org habrá que buscarle un sitio, lo propío en los servidores de gentoo, pero si no se puede pues habrá que buscarse otras opciones, sourceforge, hispalinux, o lo que sea. 

Con respecto a todos los proyectos que hay por ahí, pues bueno, me parecen estupendos y todos tienen la buena idea de promocionar el sabor de linux que más nos gusta a todos. Pero creo que debería haber un sitio central o de referencía para todos y este puede o debe ser es.gentoo.org más que nada por el caracter oficial del mismo, luego podremos hacer cada uno de nosotros nuestro sitio de Gentoo a nuestro gusto y manera, pero debe haber un sitio oficial que responda por todos y para todos.

----------

## sproket99

En primer lugar me gustaría comentar el tema de las listas de correo. No es una tontería, simplemente era un sitio donde intenté que contactara gente con un interés común como el que yo tengo. Fue únicamente por desconocimiento de las listas de correo que mantiene gentoo. No lo quise plantear en ningún momento como una falta de respeto a nadie. Si se ha entendido así, lo lamento y que se sepa que no era mi intención.

En cuanto al tema de es.gentoo.org, me parece bastante inutil un sitio sin php donde sólo unos pocos digan cosas. Esa idea la tenemos con el newsletter y no crea un concepto de comunidad ni creo que fomente la ayuda entre usuarios.

Salu2

----------

## scott2k3

 *sproket99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En cuanto al tema de es.gentoo.org, me parece bastante inutil un sitio sin php donde sólo unos pocos digan cosas. Esa idea la tenemos con el newsletter y no crea un concepto de comunidad ni creo que fomente la ayuda entre usuarios.
> 
> Salu2

 

Por donde has leido que, sería un sitio cerrado?, por que yo dije que si en Gentoo no era posible habría que buscar otro hosting, independientemente, pero para mí es una prioridad que se pueda hablar y discutir por cualquier usuario de gentoo lo que sea. Ya sea en artículos, comentarios o foros como estos, por ejemplo.

----------

## BaSS

quién ha dicho que tenga que ser un sitio php cerrado?

Yo había pensado en algo tipo drupal para que cualquiera puedira escribir comentarios y tal.

----------

## sproket99

 *BaSS wrote:*   

> Realmente lo dificil del sitio es que tenga php o algo del estilo para poder instalar un cms que no necesite privilegios de acceso al cvs para añadir noticias, pero por el momneto es imposible. 

 

Debo haberlo entendido yo mal entonces, porque entendí que sería imposible instalar un cms o algo parecido y no se daría opción a comentarios.

----------

## BaSS

He dicho que esa es la idéa, no que sea lo posible... desgraciadamente no vivimo sen una utopia.

Pero se hara todo lo posible.

De todas formas si finalmente hay que hacerlo por cvs y solo uns pocos tiene acceso, pues para eso esta el correo....

"oye pon esta noticia en la portada q es interesante..."

----------

## thorero

hombre, yo pienso sobre todo currar en gentooza, pero en es.gentoo.org me dejara mas de una vez xD todo sea por mi queridisima gentoo  y por mis compis xDD

----------

## g0su

Hola a todos! es buena idea como bien decis. Yo soy amigo del webmaster de www.frikis.org y pese al nombre que a mas de uno le parara esta una muy buena web de linux y que es directamente proporcional a gentoo ya que me atreveria decir que el 100% de los administradores o colaboradores usan gentoo de hecho, Zayer que es el webmaster siempre a "defendido" gentoo desde sus confines! 

En el irc-hispano teneis el canal #gentoo y como no su fundador Zayer   :Rolling Eyes: 

Un saludo a todos GENTUZA!

----------

## fdisk

A mi me gustaria colaborar, en lo que fuera posible. Asi que me apunto !!!

Que os parece si hicieramos un indice de puntos a tener en cuenta, para la creacion del portal entre todos ???

Salu2

----------

